# Transfering Images from Computer To Memory Card



## Discodust (Sep 20, 2006)

I would like to know if there is any way to transfer a jpeg image directly from my computer to an SD or XD memory card.


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi,Discodust.
I transfer my files to sd card using sd card reader.Sd card reader connects to pc through usb port.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Any camera or card reader that shows as a separate drive letter will let you transfer pictures back to the card. Most cameras and I think all card readers will show as a drive letter.

If you just want to use the card to transfer photos for developing or to put on another computer you can just drag or paste the photos to the drive letter.

If you want to be able to view the images you put back on your card with your camera LCD you have to be a little more picky. You normally have to put the photos back in the same folder that the camera usually stores the pictures in. You can edit the photos but you can&#8217;t use a non-standard file name. Usually you need 2 to 4 letters followed by at least 3 numbers. Some cameras will not let you view the photos if you strip the EXIF from the file.

Some cameras like Kodak cameras with EasyShare installed will not show as a drive letter and you need a card reader.


----------



## Discodust (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Buddy :up:


----------

